

3 Reasons Why Bulletproof Coffee is a Bad Idea - bjchrist
http://authoritynutrition.com/3-reasons-why-bulletproof-coffee-is-a-bad-idea/

======
rweir
OT, but that's a mindnumbingly stupid name for coffee with butter in it.

~~~
taeric
To be fair, it is no different than most other coffee drinks. Are there any
where the name really indicates what is in it? I remember the first time I had
a Cafe Cubano. Way more sugar than I would have ever expected.

So... this derives its name from the person pushing it. Not that odd.

I am more than a little curious on this drink, now. Will definitely be adding
it to my watch/reading list.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Cuba has been famous for its sugar for centuries, so yeah, that name makes
sense.

------
derefr
Okay, it's not better than eating a healthy breakfast. I presume, though, that
the type of person who would drink solely (adulterated) coffee for breakfast
isn't the type to eat breakfast in the first place. The question is never "is
this the best option," it's "is this better than the option the group of
people who would use it are currently using?"

Presumably, these folks are right now just drinking straight coffee. So, is
this an improvement on straight coffee?

